# Can't uninstall PDFCreator



## Frostbite (Aug 12, 2007)

I downloaded a freeware application called PDF Creator from here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=57796&package_id=53473&release_id=442172.
The application I downloaded is the one at the very bottom, and says "zPDFCreator-0_9_3-AD_DeploymentPackage-WithoutToolbar.msi"

It gave me an error message during install, saying that its Windows Installer package had a problem. When I tried to uninstall it, it gave me the same error message below:

"There We is a problem with this Windows installer package. a program required for this install to complete could not be run. contact your support personnel or package vendor."

Is there any way that I can uninstall it?


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 12, 2007)

I have now successfully uninstalled PDF Creator. This is what I did:

1. I turned off the User Account Control and restarted the computer.
2. I clicked on the .exe for zPDF creator, and when it opened, I pressed Repair.
3. After it successfully installed, I uninstalled it using Add/Remove programs in the Control Panel.
4. Then, I turned User Account Control back on and restarted the computer.

That's what worked for me.


----------

